# "Couldn't resolve host" Yum not working in Fedora



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

I have been using Fedora 16 for a month. For a couple of days 'yum' is not working and showing error "couldn't resolve host" in every ocassion !

Here's the terminal output of 'yum repolist' :


```
[[email protected] sayan]# yum repolist
Loaded plugins: langpacks, presto, refresh-packagekit
http://linuxdownload.adobe.com/linux/i386/repodata/repomd.xml: [Errno 14] curl#6 - "Couldn't resolve host"
Trying other mirror.
Could not retrieve mirrorlist http://mirrors.rpmfusion.org/mirrorlist?repo=free-fedora-16&arch=i386 error was
14: curl#6 - "Couldn't resolve host"
Could not retrieve mirrorlist http://mirrors.rpmfusion.org/mirrorlist?repo=free-fedora-updates-released-16&arch=i386 error was
14: curl#6 - "Couldn't resolve host"
Could not retrieve mirrorlist http://mirrors.rpmfusion.org/mirrorlist?repo=nonfree-fedora-16&arch=i386 error was
14: curl#6 - "Couldn't resolve host"
Could not retrieve mirrorlist http://mirrors.rpmfusion.org/mirrorlist?repo=nonfree-fedora-updates-released-16&arch=i386 error was
14: curl#6 - "Couldn't resolve host"
http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/fedora/updates/i586/repodata/repomd.xml: [Errno 14] curl#6 - "Couldn't resolve host"
Trying other mirror.
http://linuxdownload.adobe.com/linux/i386/repodata/repomd.xml: [Errno 14] curl#6 - "Couldn't resolve host"
Trying other mirror.
Error: Cannot retrieve metalink for repository: fedora. Please verify its path and try again
```


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi chatterjee,

It has been awhile since I used Fedora 3, but I would surely ask this question at FedoraForum.org as I am not sure how many folks here at TSG are Fedora users and would know how to guide you to get help to answer this question. The messages seem to suggest that the mirror list needs to be updated with regard to the "metalink" for repos in order to retrieve the repos? Or, something like that I would guess.

Good luck,

-- Tom


----------



## Zarnak (Jan 24, 2012)

Like lotuseclat79 said. I think it would be best if you asked at the Fedora forums.

I would start by checking your repositories. Try to confirm that the links are correct and try to connect to other repos if possible.

Have you done any work with the firewall/iptables?


----------

